# Where are the Hopper OTA modules?



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I recently moved from a couple 722s with OTA to the Hopper 3 and Joey. I did not get the Hopper USB OTA module with the install and have not been able to find one. 
I lost the local Fox station with the Tribune issue and it seems to be really bogged down with no end in sight.
Is there some manufacturing issue with the OTA module? 
I look on ebay and they are selling for $100-$200 when the list price is around $50, which says there is some sort of shortage and people are taking advantage of it.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

I've found reports on the internet that DISH is looking for a new supplier,take it or leave it. If your TV has ATSC built in you should be able to connect OTA and watch it.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Unfortunately it is a projector in my theater room so cannot connect. I am thinking about one of the stand alone OTA boxes but the Hopper adapter would a much less expensive option and all of my recordings would be in one place. I did talk to Dish about this and it looks like the Tribune negotiation caused a real surge in demand for the adapters.


----------



## mtndew (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm currently using my xbox for my Ota
I've contacted Pace International who is making this device for Dish they say it'll be coming in mid Sept.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

mtndew said:


> I've contacted Pace International who is making this device for Dish they say it'll be coming in mid Sept.


Any idea if they will offer it direct? I would definitely buy it that way if they would allow it - I'm not happy with DISH in this instance.


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anyone been able to get anymore information on these? 

I'd like to switch over to the Flex pack and save $10/month on locals, but like having the DVR option.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Try to go to a little "Mom and Pop" store and ask if you could look in the inventory for it. I got mine for $30


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

Any update on this? The units on eBay are pricey.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

msglsmo said:


> Any update on this? The units on eBay are pricey.


Supply and demand are driving the price


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

Talked to my Dish installer today. He said they just received training on the new OTA modules and said they'd be available in January.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

msglsmo said:


> Talked to my Dish installer today. He said they just received training on the new OTA modules and said they'd be available in January.


model number ? photo ?


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

P Smith said:


> model number ? photo ?


He didn't give any further information. I did ask if they were still USB for the Hopper and he said they were.


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

So I saw this today:

AirTV Adapter | AirTV

Wonder if this is Dish's new usb OTA adaptor as well?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

msglsmo said:


> So I saw this today:
> 
> AirTV Adapter | AirTV
> 
> Wonder if this is Dish's new usb OTA adaptor as well?


Nope.
It's independent OTA device. Not an adapter for ...


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

msglsmo said:


> So I saw this today:
> 
> AirTV Adapter | AirTV
> 
> Wonder if this is Dish's new usb OTA adaptor as well?


So petty much still a Hauppauge HVR 950Q or a 955Q I wonder if there are any plans for WinTV dualHD now that would have been the way go Dish


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lets wait when rumors for dual OTA USB box will materialized


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Looks like retailers are being told January 24th for the release.
It will work like the old ones for now.









Dual support ETA by May 2017


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

same old song ! 
half baked dish product rushing to sell


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

Any word if these have been released?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

msglsmo said:


> Any word if these have been released?


yes, reports of them actually working on "another" site.


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim5506 said:


> yes, reports of them actually working on "another" site.


Mind sharing a link via DM?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just make a quote here.


----------



## DWA123 (Feb 4, 2017)

DoyleS said:


> I recently moved from a couple 722s with OTA to the Hopper 3 and Joey. I did not get the Hopper USB OTA module with the install and have not been able to find one.
> I lost the local Fox station with the Tribune issue and it seems to be really bogged down with no end in sight.
> Is there some manufacturing issue with the OTA module?
> I look on ebay and they are selling for $100-$200 when the list price is around $50, which says there is some sort of shortage and people are taking advantage of it.





DoyleS said:


> I recently moved from a couple 722s with OTA to the Hopper 3 and Joey. I did not get the Hopper USB OTA module with the install and have not been able to find one.
> I lost the local Fox station with the Tribune issue and it seems to be really bogged down with no end in sight.
> Is there some manufacturing issue with the OTA module?
> I look on ebay and they are selling for $100-$200 when the list price is around $50, which says there is some sort of shortage and people are taking advantage of it.


I recently upgraded to a Hopper3 from a ViP722K and was concerned about the loss of the OTA adapter. I had been continually asking DISH when the new units would be available, and kept getting a reply that they have no idea. I lost patience waiting for DISH and found the new dual tuner OTA adapters listed as "in stock" at Dish Depot. I was skeptical, but took a chance and ordered one two days ago. It just arrived today. It came in a plain generic box with no DISH markings, and no instruction booklet, but it looks identical to the photos of the new unit which have been posted online. It connects via USB 2.0, and thus leaves the USB 3.0 port open for my EHD.
No power adapter is needed - it gets its power from the USB port. The package included the adapter and a short USB 2.0 cable.

I hooked it up and it installed with no problem. Only one tuner is currently recognized, but this was expected since it had been announced that the second tuner apparently requires a software upgrade that is not expected until this May.

Otherwise, the new OTA unit is working well, and is at least as good as the one built into the ViP722K. I get the all of the main OTA channels and all of the digital subs. The signal is at least as good as the old unit, and possibly better. I won't know for sure until I have had a chance to use it for a while.

The program guide immediately updated to show the programs on the main channels, but not yet on the digital subs. The same thing happened on the 722, and it did not update until a day or so later. I expect the same will happen on the Hopper 3.

I have no idea how Dish Depot got them before the DISH online site, but somehow they did. Perhaps DISH actually has them, but has not yet informed their own people?

Dish Depot charges a bit more than the announced DISH price, but it was worth it to get it this soon, and the two-day priority mail shipping was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Well hello new friends. I have not been here since 6/2012 and I was a Directv user then. Now I have a Hopper Sling and I do not know anything about this thing.

I am looking to get the USB OTA plug in and I too was wondering on where to purchase.

Nice to be back!


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

Troch2002 said:


> Looks like retailers are being told January 24th for the release.
> It will work like the old ones for now.
> 
> View attachment 28583
> ...


Bought one of these "dual tuner" USB dongles on ebay last week. Arrived on Monday and spent all afternoon trying to install it. Went to local channels under settings and plugged in the tuner. Hopper 3 recognized it and I scanned for channels. Found 173 channels and I selected all. Hopper then asked for a reboot and when it came back up all the scanned channels were gone. Tuner was still detected so I re-scanned and this time I only got 163 channels. Rebooted again and the Hopper did not re-initialize. Got black screen and had to do a front panel manual reset. Tuner was now not recognized. Started over plugged in the tuner and Hopper froze. Had to do a power cord reboot. Gave up because I was afraid I would corrupt the software or brick the Hopper. Last night I got bored and decided to give it one more try. Went to settings, local channels and when prompted plugged in the tuner. Hopper recognized it and asked to scan for channels. It found 165 and I again selected all. Got a prompt to reboot the Hopper, I accepted and it took almost 15 minutes to finish rebooting. This time the channels were still there but they had zero signal. I waited another ten minutes and was about to give up when all the channels showed 100 percent signal strength and were "locked". Went to the guide and it was populated with all the OTA channels some showing guide content, others not. Changing channels is a little slow but I can live with that. Hopper shows only one OTA tuner so I guess I'll have to wait for Dish to update their software. Not holding my breath on that one. When I upgraded to the Hopper 3 and Joey 4K from 2 722K's with dual OTA tuners I was very disappointed to learn that Dish had stopped offering the USB OTA tuner. Now I have all the OTA sub-channels and the ability to record. Price on ebay was quite a bit higher than the one in the quote. It will probably come down if and when Dish decides to offer them again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nothing unusual - same old dish/e* motto: push out new device, lets users debug our buggy SW/FW (the rush to get more customers, what is the reason for galloping SW development and missed QA job)


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

jbjsm said:


> Bought one of these "dual tuner" USB dongles on ebay last week. Arrived on Monday and spent all afternoon trying to install it. Went to local channels under settings and plugged in the tuner. Hopper 3 recognized it and I scanned for channels. Found 173 channels and I selected all. Hopper then asked for a reboot and when it came back up all the scanned channels were gone. Tuner was still detected so I re-scanned and this time I only got 163 channels. Rebooted again and the Hopper did not re-initialize. Got black screen and had to do a front panel manual reset. Tuner was now not recognized. Started over plugged in the tuner and Hopper froze. Had to do a power cord reboot. Gave up because I was afraid I would corrupt the software or brick the Hopper. Last night I got bored and decided to give it one more try. Went to settings, local channels and when prompted plugged in the tuner. Hopper recognized it and asked to scan for channels. It found 165 and I again selected all. Got a prompt to reboot the Hopper, I accepted and it took almost 15 minutes to finish rebooting. This time the channels were still there but they had zero signal. I waited another ten minutes and was about to give up when all the channels showed 100 percent signal strength and were "locked". Went to the guide and it was populated with all the OTA channels some showing guide content, others not. Changing channels is a little slow but I can live with that. Hopper shows only one OTA tuner so I guess I'll have to wait for Dish to update their software. Not holding my breath on that one. When I upgraded to the Hopper 3 and Joey 4K from 2 722K's with dual OTA tuners I was very disappointed to learn that Dish had stopped offering the USB OTA tuner. Now I have all the OTA sub-channels and the ability to record. Price on ebay was quite a bit higher than the one in the quote. It will probably come down if and when Dish decides to offer them again.


Definitely doesn't surprise me.
I can't use OTA so I don't have to deal with those issue.


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

Is this OTA adaptor available locally or only from Dish Depot?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

msglsmo said:


> Is this OTA adaptor available locally or only from Dish Depot?


Currently only from Dish Depot. This is the new dual tuner OTA module. The sw to activate the second tuner will be released this spring or summner.


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

The unit from Dish Depot looks like an unbranded Hauppauge:

Hauppauge - WinTV-dualHD USB Video Recorder - Black









Model: 1595


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

msglsmo said:


> The unit from Dish Depot looks like an unbranded Hauppauge:
> 
> Hauppauge - WinTV-dualHD USB Video Recorder - Black
> 
> ...


It would be easy to check if it's specific to dish DVR - connect it to PC and pull all descriptors by Device manager (no drivers need for that, just the dongle)


----------



## msglsmo (Dec 27, 2015)

P Smith said:


> It would be easy to check if it's specific to dish DVR - connect it to PC and pull all descriptors by Device manager (no drivers need for that, just the dongle)


My local Best Buy is out of them. I'll see if they have them back in stock next weekend.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

msglsmo said:


> The unit from Dish Depot looks like an unbranded Hauppauge:
> 
> Hauppauge - WinTV-dualHD USB Video Recorder - Black
> 
> ...


The Hauppauge module definitely does NOT work on the Hopper, I have tried mine and the Hopper doesn't even see it plugged in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> The Hauppauge module definitely does NOT work on the Hopper, I have tried mine and the Hopper doesn't even see it plugged in.


could you please pull all ID strings from your regular device ?
then we will get preliminary compare as soon an owner of dish's version will post its data


----------



## rocnroller (Jul 16, 2012)

DWA123 said:


> I recently upgraded to a Hopper3 from a ViP722K and was concerned about the loss of the OTA adapter. I had been continually asking DISH when the new units would be available, and kept getting a reply that they have no idea. I lost patience waiting for DISH and found the new dual tuner OTA adapters listed as "in stock" at Dish Depot. I was skeptical, but took a chance and ordered one two days ago. It just arrived today. It came in a plain generic box with no DISH markings, and no instruction booklet, but it looks identical to the photos of the new unit which have been posted online. It connects via USB 2.0, and thus leaves the USB 3.0 port open for my EHD.
> No power adapter is needed - it gets its power from the USB port. The package included the adapter and a short USB 2.0 cable.
> 
> I hooked it up and it installed with no problem. Only one tuner is currently recognized, but this was expected since it had been announced that the second tuner apparently requires a software upgrade that is not expected until this May.
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@rocknroller, you forgot to post YOUR post


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Got them here..
DISH Wally® Over-The-Air Tuner


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't pay more then $20-30 for it ... overpriced !


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't pay more then $20-30 for it ... overpriced !


Indeed, or at least it should be overpriced. Dish is offering a $30 credit to buy one. However, I sure can't find one for anywhere near that price. BTW, if you search Amazon, you'll fine one a little cheaper than above, only $52.  I suspect everyone has jacked up their prices because of the Hearst robbery attempt. I'm just using the OTA tuner in my TV. I barely watch any of the Hearst channels, so I don't care that I can't record them. For some reason, Hearst doesn't seem to understand that any show that I don't want to watch live, I can stream.


----------



## Wolfpanther (Apr 29, 2008)

wje said:


> Indeed, or at least it should be overpriced. Dish is offering a $30 credit to buy one. However, I sure can't find one for anywhere near that price. BTW, if you search Amazon, you'll fine one a little cheaper than above, only $52.  I suspect everyone has jacked up their prices because of the Hearst robbery attempt. I'm just using the OTA tuner in my TV. I barely watch any of the Hearst channels, so I don't care that I can't record them. For some reason, Hearst doesn't seem to understand that any show that I don't want to watch live, I can stream.


How do you get a credit? When I ask about the ota adapter, I just get told they don't have them and don't know when they will get them.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I just called Dish support, explained I couldn't get my locals because of no OTA input, done. Quick and easy.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wje said:


> done


sorry
what exactly been done ?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> sorry
> what exactly been done ?


Free OTA,module would be my Guess...

Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wje said:


> Quick and easy.





Troch2002 said:


> Free OTA,module would be my Guess...


your guess is good as mine, better to get wje's answer
but quick and easy is not in par with real long process of ordering/shipping/installing


----------



## MWC (Mar 23, 2017)

Newbie here and I have been trying to read through all of this and have a few questions if you guys don't mind answering please. I just upgraded from 722 to Hopper 3. My ultimate goal is to get uncompressed OTA signal directly to my TV. Uncompressed through the Hopper 3 is my second choice. If I can do both, even better because recording OTA would be great as well.

The main benefit is to shut off all my gear except for TV attached to OTA antenna. I guess I am old school and try to turn off as much of my stuff as I can during storms. I also really want uncompressed OTA if possible. My TV, for reference is a Samsing 60ks8000. Only has one antenna input.

Questions

1. Will this work directly to my TV or through the Hopper without compression? - 
2. Does plugging into the USB on back of Hopper 3 work without compression like here? - https://www.mydish.com/support/products/receivers/hopper/how-to/receiver-to-ota

3. If plugging into back of hopper works uncompressed, I assume, with the hopper 3 off I would not still get the feed to TV only if I want to just use the TV Tuner.

4. Am I over thinking this? Can I simply plug the indoor OTA antenna into the back of the TV and I will get OTA on TV and Hopper 3 for recording?

I am probably over thinking this and there might be an easier way. Thanks in advance for all replies and suggestions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

everything is compressed, would be it OTA or sat or Internet streaming


----------



## MWC (Mar 23, 2017)

P Smith said:


> everything is compressed, would be it OTA or sat or Internet streaming


I understand. I guess I should have said less compressed because my eyes seems to like OTA HD better than Dish HD


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

MWC said:


> Newbie here and I have been trying to read through all of this and have a few questions if you guys don't mind answering please. I just upgraded from 722 to Hopper 3. My ultimate goal is to get uncompressed OTA signal directly to my TV. Uncompressed through the Hopper 3 is my second choice. If I can do both, even better because recording OTA would be great as well.
> 
> The main benefit is to shut off all my gear except for TV attached to OTA antenna. I guess I am old school and try to turn off as much of my stuff as I can during storms. I also really want uncompressed OTA if possible. My TV, for reference is a Samsing 60ks8000. Only has one antenna input.
> 
> ...


The dongle allows the Hopper access to OTA for watching thru the Hopper or Recording. Most likely your TV already has a ATSC tuner, while will allow your TV to watch HD OTA. A splitter, would allow both access to OTA, at a slightly degraded signal level unless amplified.

Most likely your TV doesn't output any video, only input it. Nothing you do to your TV will allow any additional functionality added to your Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

speedboat said:


> slightly degraded *signal* level unless amplified.


I would add: it's RF signal, as to video/audio - those are will not affected before RF signal will drop dramatically


----------



## MWC (Mar 23, 2017)

Called Dish...None in stock as everyone knows. No ETA. She also said they may not ever get them again. Who knows if this is true.

I went to dish.com find a dealer and found a dual tuner OTA adapter locally for $57. It was $61.70 including tax. He included a new splitter. He said he pays $46 for them through Dish. I think he had quite a few in stock. He brought 3 out when I purchased mine. He said he would swap it out as well if I had any problems. If anyone needs one ask your local authorized Dish dealers 1st. Probably as cheap as anyone else.

Now have to decide what amplified indoor antenna to buy? Any suggestions? This one gets great reviews - Amazon.com: 1byone Amplified HDTV Antenna - 50 Mile Range with Detachable Amplifier USB Power Supply and 10ft Coax Cable: Electronics


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Regarding antennas I dont have any recommendations for indoor antennas but I will sat that getting 50 mile range out of any antenna of the style shown in your link is almost impossible. First I would go to TV Fool and insert your address to get a report of what antenna you need. If an indoor works, great and if not I recommend the Televes line from Solid Signal for outdoor antennas


----------

